# 88 E30 M3 Pics



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

:d


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Damn I like that car..... :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

You took the stripes off the fenders? How? I thought they were painted on...were they stickers?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

PhilH said:


> You took the stripes off the fenders? How? I thought they were painted on...were they stickers?


M Tape from Skip Barber Advance Driving school. BMW NA used to provide E30 M3s to Skip Barber. They had the tape on the fenders from the wheel wells to the top of the fenders. The original owner got some tape from them when he attended the school and applied it to the car.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:bow:

Bet you could sell that one quicker then the 330


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :bow:
> 
> Bet you could sell that one quicker then the 330


Without a doubt!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

New M Technik II Steering Wheel. Big Improvement. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sean said:


> New M Technik II Steering Wheel. Big Improvement. :thumbup:


You must stop now, I am getting very envious :angel:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

New pics...Got the E28 M5 wheels this week, had them mounted and balance Saturday. Pics taken this afternoon.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Whats that in the garage?


----------

